# Rock sweeper



## Bruce Hammond (Apr 4, 2017)

Looking to purchase PAS. Echo, Stihl or ? Primarily I would like suggestions on the available lawn sweeper attachment and which power unit is best for this use. Have lots of rocks on edge of lawn from plowing snow


----------



## Bedford T (Apr 4, 2017)

The stihl 55mm has an excellent sweeper attachment. The other attachments are as well. The sweeper just works great.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 4, 2017)

You talking about a power broom?

I had a Stihl. It worked ok, but I got a Ranbird power rake and sold the power broom. Must easier on my back and works faster.


----------



## Bruce Hammond (Apr 4, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> You talking about a power broom?
> 
> I had a Stihl. It worked ok, but I got a Ranbird power rake and sold the power broom. Must easier on my back and works faster.


Ranbird power rake. I'll have to look into that. Thanks.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 4, 2017)

New are 2-3k, but worth it.


----------



## Bruce Hammond (Apr 5, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> New are 2-3k, but worth it.


I believe you meant Bluebird


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 5, 2017)

Bruce Hammond said:


> I believe you meant Bluebird



Could be. Bluebird is a bus though.


----------



## Bruce Hammond (Apr 6, 2017)

*Bluebird PR22H5FA 22-Inch 160cc Honda Flail Blade Power Rake ...*
https://www.mowersdirect.com/Bluebird-PR22H5FA/p16034.html
Rating: 5 - ‎1 review - ‎$1,799.99 
Not a bus...........


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 12, 2017)

The bituminous paving contractors all have stihl units around here, they abuse the heck out of their equipment and thats all I've seen them use.


----------

